# who has the highests wing span ever listed



## o.iatlhawksfan

i always here about these wingspan and i want to know who has the longset and how do long arms help you


----------



## riehldeal

on defensive specifically, long arms increase the amount of space you can cover without moving your feet.....basically, long arms increase the number of deflections and steals you get BUT of course this is assuming that the player knows how to use their reach to do these things


----------



## Like A Breath

Just look at Scottie Pippen, Kevin Garnett, and Andrei Kirilenko if you want to see how length helps you.


----------



## belgian

Manute Bol


----------



## Nuzzo

Manute Bol(he can dunk without jump, but he is 7-7) and Priest Lauderdale(he can touch the rim without jump and he is 7-3).


----------



## mysterio

He didn't get drafted, but he has an 8 foot wingspan. 
http://nbadraft.net/jaberstory.asp

I think Bol might have a wingspan quite a bit more than 8 feet. The picture speaks for itself.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

Kevin McHale's arms stretched out gave him an 8' wingspan. Ive seen it at the hall of fame, he has the highest wingspan.


----------



## FatMike58

Shagari Alleyne's is 8'1


----------



## MemphisX

standing reach does not equal wingspan


----------



## mysterio

MemphisX said:


> standing reach does not equal wingspan


A high reach doesn't measure wingspan, but does indicate a large wingspan. You get two people the same height, the one who reaches higher will almost invariably have the bigger wingspan (people the same height don't vary that much in shoulder height).


----------



## belgian

Some facts about Bol: (source: http://www.interbasket.net/players/manute.htm)
* He first played basketball at age 18 and chipped his teeth on the rim when he first tried to dunk
* Bol joined the minor-league Rhode Island Gulls. While there, Bol twice blocked an unheard-of 18 shots in a game!
* He was briefly Minister of Sports and Culture in Sudan

EDIT: Bol has the largest wingspan in NBA history, at an amazing 8'6" !!! (source: http://www.freewebs.com/nbagiants/ )


----------



## SkywalkerAC

8'6. Holy ****.

I think Shaq's is close to 8 feet. There's a reason he's still dunking so much these days despite having difficulty getting off the ground.


----------



## mo76

Does anyone know who has the hightest wingspan to height ratio.


----------



## iverson101

mysterio said:


> (people the same height don't vary that much in shoulder height).


they certainly can

and dont forget shoulder width


----------



## belgian

mo76 said:


> Does anyone know who has the hightest wingspan to height ratio.


I know Brandan Wright (prospect playing in HS) has a 8 foot wingspan and he's 6-9


----------



## SkywalkerAC

mo76 said:


> Does anyone know who has the hightest wingspan to height ratio.


I'm sure there are a lot better examples but Wade's is pretty damn freakish. Prince also comes to mind, despite being pretty tall.


----------



## GNG

I believe Ostertag can touch the rim without jumping.


----------



## Aram

mo76 said:


> Does anyone know who has the hightest wingspan to height ratio.


Maybe Phil Jackson because he's only 6,8" (80 inches) tall w/o shoes on but his arms are said to as long as 42 inches each! If you do the simple math, that's more than half his own height in each arm's length so just from the length of his two arms, his wingspan is longer than his height (and that doesn't include the breadth of his wide shoulders). That's crazy long arms and arm span!


----------



## Aram

mysterio said:


> A high reach doesn't measure wingspan, but does indicate a large wingspan. You get two people the same height, the one who reaches higher will almost invariably have the bigger wingspan (people the same height don't vary that much in shoulder height).


Depends on how much do you mean by not so much difference in shoulder height for two people of the same height, but i guess two people of the same height can vary as much as 2 to 3 inches in shoulder height (which is actually pretty big). And as for shoulder breath, that also influences armspan. Although a person with a much longer armspan (like Yao's armspan 7,5" vs Shagari's 8,1") should have longer arms as well, somebody with only slightly longer armspan doesn't necessarily have longer arms (it could be from shoulder width). BTW, although Yao Ming's wing span is rather short for his height, I don't think anybody in the Nba has a higher standing reach than him which doesn't give him that much of a disadvantage. In short standing reach is more important than wingspan.


----------



## SheriffKilla

more interesting who has the highest
standing reach + no running start vertical

out of the last few drafts its Greg Oden and Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Aram

^Maybe Spud Web because he could dunk at only 5,7" (standing reach was only 7,4"). BTW, Kenny George (7,7" w/o shoes)







has a wingspan that's nearly 8,6"! Wonder if there has ever been a basketball player with a wingspan measured at over nine feet? But I've heard Robert Wadlow Alton--the tallest man ever who towered at nearly 9 feet tall w/o shoes on--had a wingspan of about nine and a half feet! *He probably has the longest wingspan of any human ever measured (although he obviously wasn't a basketball player).*


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I don't know about longest but Saer Sene is definately up there. Anyone got his measurements?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Just on Brandan Wright - I'm pretty sure he _only_ measured out to a '7"6 wingspan or thereabouts. Certainly not the 8 feet that was reported.


----------



## Doomsday Device

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Just on Brandan Wright - I'm pretty sure he _only_ measured out to a '7"6 wingspan or thereabouts. Certainly not the 8 feet that was reported.


Wright's wingspan was measured at 7'3.75" at the pre-draft camp. In fact, despite all the talk about how freakish Wright's wingspan was, it wasn't even the largest in his high school class as both Kevin Durant and Greg Oden measured out better.


----------



## Aram

If somebody's 6,9" got a 8 foot wingspan that would almost be freakish. He would be able scratch his knees without bending over at all if he's got an 8 foot wingspan at 6,9"!


----------



## southeasy

Josh Howard = 6'7" w/ 7'2" wingspan

Barbosa = 6'3" w/ 6'10" wingspan

Saer Sene & prospect Alexis Ajinca both around 7'0" w/ 7'9" wingspan


----------



## DANNY

i wonder if long finger nails would count toward your wing span Ha!


----------



## Aram

^Then you should have your finger nails cut before you get your wingspan measured. BTW, my wingspan is about an inch longer than my own barefoot height (5,10") so i've got a 5,11" wingspan. It's surprising that i've found very few people who have wingspans that are even within an inch of their height (it almost always seems that people have wingspans that are at least an inch longer than their height). It's not surprising though because it doesn't take that much arm length for your wingspan to match your own height because wingspan also takes into account of your shoulders/chest (which is already about 1/6 to 1/7 of the your total height).


----------



## jdmsr71

In Pro Ball the longest wingspan was Manute Bol at a height of 7 feet 7 inches and a wingspan of 8 foot and 4 inches. The longest wingspan now in College or Pro Basketball is held by Greg Somogyi a junior center at the University of California Santa Barbara 2010 . He is 7 foot and three inches tall with a wingspan of 7 foot and 9 inches and in a game against Fresno State as a sophomore he blocked 8 shots in 21 minutes of action.


----------



## king DE

It is a great place to talk about college basketball, and we even have our own Vote for top 25 every week, and a lot of time when we have a lot of votes they are better than the AP or Coaches poll b/c they are vote by us, fans. Come by and visit


----------



## Dornado

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...=All&sort2=DESC&draft=&pos=&source=All&sort=5


----------

